# Address Labels in Word autofill



## pppccclll (Dec 11, 2007)

This is probably very simple but it is eluding me.

I am running Vista with Office 07 and using Word. I have downloaded a address label template. Or course the template is already filled with "Name, Street, and Address" where i need to fill in my information. There are 30 labels. The question, can Word autofill the labels with my name and address without me typing it out 30 times. Also, copy and paste seems to screw with the margins of the labels which would cause them to print out wrong.

Thanks in advance
paul


----------



## TheWhiteSeal (May 13, 2008)

On the subject of printing address labels I would have to admit that I never really had much luck with my label printer. I spent all my time messing around with the printer and it still never printed any decent looking labels. In the end I decided to give up on the whole DIY approach and I found a british labels company to print my address labels, they saved me so much hassle.


----------

